# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  المنشطات وآثارها

## الشوق غلاب

*المنشطات وآثارها .. 
ولأن هذا الموضوع ( المنشطات ) موضوع مهم للغاية ، لكل من يهمه أمر الرياضة بمعناها الحقيقي ، ولأنه قد يخفى على البعض ماهية هذا الموضوع من حيث خطورته وآثاره ، وهي الأسباب التي جعلت المسئولين عن الرياضة بشتى أشكالها وألوانها وصورها يحاربون هذه المنشطات ، وقد يخفى على البعض لماذا كل هذه ( الحـرب ) على هذا العدو ( الإرهابي ) على الرياضة والرياضيين ..
فقد كان من واجبي البحث وتقديم ( مادة علمية ) توضح للزائر الكريم لهذه الشبكة الغالية سواء كان ( مشرفا أو عضوا أو ضيفا أو كاتبا أو لاعبا ) خطورة هذا العدو والمسمى بالمنشطات .. قمت بالبحث وزيارة بعض المواقع وقمت بعمل هذا المقال الذي أتمنى أن ينفع الله به أعضاءنا الكرام في هذا المنتدى وكذلك الرياضيين على وجه عـــام .. 
[c]مدخـــــل : [/c]
الرياضة ممارسة و إشباع رغبات وتحقيق طموحات وصولا للبطولات والتفوق من خلال أهدافها السامية والنبيلة .. والتي تعني بالدرجة الأولى بالصحة البدنية والروحية من خلال ممارسيها وذلك باتباعهم للقيم السامية للعب الشريف والنظيف ،،
و الاهتمام بجانب ( النزاهه ) في الرياضة ما هو الا حفاظا على أهمية وحدة الرياضة والرياضيين وحفاظا على حقوق المشاركين بها على اختلاف مستوياتهم ، وهذا هو الهدف الأهم إضافة الى المحافظة على سلامة الرياضي نفسه . 
لمــاذا كان البحث عن المنشطات ؟
جميعنا يعلم أن الرياضة منافسة ( شريفة ) ولكن البعض يتبدل لديه هذا المفهوم ويكون نصب عينية ( الفوز ) فقط ، دون أي اعتبار لأي أعراف أو تقاليد متعارف عليها رياضيا وأخلاقيا ،
ولذلك كان ذلك الشيء سبب لتعاطي المنشطات والعقاقير المحظورة بهدف إحراز مجد ( زائف ) دون مراعاة للقيم والمبادئ السامية للرياضة وأهمها ( التنافس الشريف ) في إطار من الروح الرياضية دون غش أو تدليس .. 
ما هو المنشط ؟ 
المنشط هو استعمال أية مادة بواسطة الرياضيين والتي تحرمها اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية (اللجنة الطبية) والتي من شأنها أن تزيد نشاط اللاعب نشاطاً غير طبيعي مما يجعله ينافس بطريقة ( غير ) عادلة أو ( غير ) شـريفة . 
وهذه العقاقير المنشطة : 
هي مواد غريبة عن الجسم ، أو ربما، أحيانا، مواد طبيعية، تؤخذ بكميات غير طبيعية ، وبطرق غير معتادة تساهم في رفع اللياقة البدنية بشكـل ( غير ) طبيعي ، إضافة إلى ذلك ، ما تشمله من ( التأثيرات النفسية ) التي تؤثر على اللياقة البدنية ومستواها كالتنويم المغناطيسي وغيره .. 
لماذا حرمت اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية استعمال المنشطات ؟ 
لأنها باختصار تضر بصحة الرياضيين ولها آثار سلبية وخطيرة تصل الى حد الموت .- لأن استعمالها يعني منافسة ( غير ) متكافئة .- وهي بالتأكيد تعتبر نوعاً من الغش والخداع وتتنافى مع القيم والأخلاق في المنافسة الرياضية الشريفة .
مما سبق من خلال تعريف المنشطات هذه ومن خلال معرفة السببين الرئيسيين الذي جعل المسئولين عن الرياضة ممثلين في ( اللجنة الأولمبية ) يجعلون استخدامها ( محرما ) في العرف الرياضي .. ألا وهي :
( سلامة الرياضي نفسه ، بالإضافة إلى المحافظة على المنافسة العادلة والشريفة ) 
ما هي المنشطات المحرمة : 
1 - المنبهات للجهاز العصبي المركزي. 
2- المخدرات .
3- الهرمونات البنائية . 
4- أدوية مهبطة لاستقبالات القلب البائية .
5- أدوية مدرة للبول .
6- مجموعة الببتيدات . 
أدوية عليها ( تحفظ ) عند استعمالها: 
1- الكحوليات .
2- المريجوانا .
3- التخدير الموضعي .
4- الكورتيزون . 
سأنتقل للحديث حول أضرار المنشطات ..
ومن خلال ما سيأتي سيتضح أثر هذه المنشطات التي قد تصل الى حد ( الجنون ) والى الوفاة بالذبحة القلبية أحيانا !!!
ما هي الأضرار الناجمة عن استخدام ، أو تناول المنشطات ؟
هناك العديد من الأضرار وأثبتت الأبحاث الطبية ، والنتائج الميدانية مع الرياضيين أن استخدام العقاقير المنشطة يؤدي إلى :
( الجنون أحيانا ، أو العجز الجنسي ، أو الوفاة بالذبحة القلبية ، أو الخلل الهرموني ، ويكون نتيجة اضطراب التكوين العام للجسم ، أو أمراض الكلي وأورام البروستات ) . 
ومن ناحية نفسية أخرى :
( اضطراب المزاج ، الشعور بالكآبة والرغبة في العدوانية أو العقم )
ومن ضحايا تناول العقاقير المنشطة نذكر بطل فنلندا ، ونجمها في رفع الأثقال (تيمي) ، الذي أصيب (( بالشلل )) نتيجة لتعاطيه المنشطات !!!
ويمكن افراد الأضرار الصحية في نقاط ( لمزيد من الوضوح ) وهي كما يلي ..
1 - الإدمان .
2 - الاكتئاب النفسي .
3 - الالتهاب الكبدي .
4 - التهاب المعدة المؤدي الى القرحة .
5 - أمراض عصبية مختلفة .
6 - الأرق والهلوسة .
7 - الإسهال والغثيان .
8 - فقدان الاتزان .
9 - أمراض الرئة والقلب .
10 - فقدان الشهية للطعام .
11 - ارتخاء في العضلات .
12 - زيادة بإفرازات الدموع والأنف .
13- الطفح الجلدي .
14 - هبوط في التنفس ، ((((الوفاة )))) !!! 
15 - استخدام هرمون التستستيرون (هرمون الذكورة) ويؤدى الى العنة أو العقم .
كيف يتم الكشف عن المنشطات ؟ 
يتم الكشف عن المنشطات وذلك بالطرق التالية :
1- نقل الدم .
2- طرق فيزيائية وكيميائية ودوائية . 
ولنعلم أن هذا الخطر موجود في الرياضة العالمية ( بما فيها الدول العربية ) وهو – الخطر - منتشر على نطاق واسع ..
تفشي استخدام العقاقير بين الرياضيين ..
يفيد أحد التقارير ان استخدام العقاقير المنشطة المحظورة رياضيا منتشر في الأوساط الرياضية على مستوى المحترفين والهواة على حد سواء وبشكل اكبر كثيرا عما يعرفه الكثيرون. 
ويقول التقرير ان أعدادا كبيرة من الرياضيين في أكثر من رياضة في بريطانيا يستخدمون عقاقير مدرة للبول وبجرعات كبيرة من أجل تحسين الاداء. ولا يعرف بعد آثار هذه العقاقير على المدى الطويل الا ان اطباء يقولون انها ربما تؤدي الى (( متاعب في القلب والكبد )) لاحقا. 
ووصف الدكتور ايفان وادنجتون من جامعة ليستر في مؤتمر صحفي استخدام العقاقير المحظورة رياضيا بأنه " ظاهرة متأصلة ومعقدة".
ورغم ان التقرير الذي يحمل اسم "العقاقير في الرياضة" يتناول هذه المشكلة في بريطانيا فقط الا ان وادنجتون يقول انه يعكس ما يحدث في معظم الدول الصناعية. 
الأطباء يحذرون الرياضيين من استخدام المنشطات والعقاقير الممنوعة دولياً .. 
جدة: منى المنجومي .. حذر رئيس قسم الباطنية في مستشفى الجامعة عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الطب في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشيخ الرياضيين من استخدام بعض العقاقير الطبية وخاصة هرمون الذكورة الذي يستخدمه بعض الرياضيين لزيادة القوة الجسمانية والبدنية وزيادة معدل نمو وتكوين العضلات.
وبين الدكتور أن لها من التأثيرات الجانبية التي قد تؤدى إلى (( الوفاة )) في بعض الحالات التي تزيد فيها كميات الجرعة حيث سجلت حالات في بعض (( مستشفيات السعودية )) !!! لرياضيين أصيبوا بجلطات جراء استخدام هذا النوع من الهرمونات عن طريق الإبر!!!
وأضاف الشيخ إنه في عام 1950م بدأ انتشار استخدام هذا النوع من العقاقير عند الرياضيين في كافة أنحاء العالم ومنها ((( السعودية ))) !!!!!!!!!!
وقد كانت نتائج آخر الدراسات العلمية التي أجريت في أوروبا أن 6% منهم يستخدمون هذه النوعية من المنشطات وبعض العقاقير المحرمة دولياً، وهي تسبب آثارا سلبية وجانبية لا يمكن التنبؤ بمخاطرها. 
اليكم هذا التقرير ( الخطير ) و الخاص عن لاعبي كرة القدم ( في ايطاليا ) : 
اكد تقرير اعد بناء على طلب مدعي عام تورينو رافايل غوارينييلو ان لاعبي كرة القدم في إيطاليا اكثر عرضة للاصابة ( بسرطان الكبد واللوكيميا ) بسبب زيادة تناول (( المنشطات )) ستيروييد وهرمونات النمو.
وكان المدعي العام طلب من خبراء المعهد العالي للصحة إعداد التقرير للوقوف على قضية تناول المنشطات بين لاعبي كرة القدم في إيطاليا.
وشملت الدراسة تحليل ظروف ((( وفاة ))) عينة من 165 لاعبا خلال السنوات الثلاثين الماضية وكانوا اعضاء في نوادي الدرجات الاولى والثانية والثالثة !!!!
وبينت الدراسة وجود نسبة اكبر من( اورام الكبد واللوكيميا ) بين هؤلاء مقارنة بباقي السكان عزته الى زيادة تناول هرمونات النمو.
وبينت الاحصاءات ان نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الكبد كانت 0,84% بين العينة،
أما حالات اللوكيميا فبلغت 7%، وكان نجم يوفنتوس اندريا فورتوناتو الذي توفي في 1995 ضحية للوكيميا. 
[c]قبل الختــــــام :
[/c]
فهذه نصائح رياضية حول المنشطات:
1- هناك اختلاف بين لعبة وأخرى قد تكون مادة محرمة في لعبة ولها تحفظ في أخرى (هذه مسؤولية الطبيب ) .
2- عدم استخدام أو استعمال أي دواء إلا بواسطة الطبيب أو مشورته في المناسبات الرياضية الرسمية .
3- عدم الانصياع الى أي مسؤول في الفريق لأخذ المنشط .
4- الغذاء الجيد ، الراحة التامة بعد اللعب والتمرينات كفيلة بأن تعوضك عن المنشط .
5- ثق تماماً بأن جميع المسؤولين في اللجنة الطبية الدولية ليسوا ضدك وإنما ضد التعدي على حقوق الآخرين .
6- الأطباء المرافقون للفرق الرياضية في المناسبات الدولية يجب عليهم أن يكونوا ملمين بكافة القوانين واللوائح الخاصة عن المنشطات .
7- اللاعب يجب أن يعرف على الأقل المبادئ الأولية عن العقوبات في حالة استخدام المنشطات .
[c] الخـــــاتمة :
[/c]
مما سبق يتضح لنا خطورة هذه المنشطات على صحة الرياضي أولا ، وكذلك تأثيرها على نزاهة المنافسة من خلال تناول هذه المنشطات التي تعتبر ( غشاً وتدليسا ) للنتائج !!
أتمنى من الله العلي العظيم أن كون قد وفقت في تقديم مادة ( مفيدة ) لمن يقرأها للتكون لدينا رؤية واضحة وصريحة حول هذا الداء ..
لنقف يدا واحده مع الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم .. ولنحارب جميعنا هذا الداء ونستأصله من رياضتنا ( إن وجد ) وهذا ما تؤكده المستشفيات !!
لنتذكر أنه لا يوجد عمل كامل ( فالكامل وجهه سبحانه ) ولكنه مجرد اجتهاد شخصي آمل أن يلقى في قلوبكم صدا طيبا ..
المصادر التي استقيت منها المعلومات ( بتصرف وتهذيب وتعديل ) .
اللجنة الأولمبية الوطنية بالإمارات ، جريدة الوطن ، جريدة الجزيرة ، جريدة البيان الاماراتية ، عادل نت ، مجلة الكرة ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا حبيب 
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مشكور والله 
الله يديك العافيه ..
*

----------


## sinary

*كفيت واوفيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معلومات رائعة يارائع
*

----------

